# Harvest Moon Regatta - Largest in US



## red.sky (Jun 26, 2012)

Harvest Moon Regatta is the largest offshore regatta in the country...hmmm... maybe even world! 
And definitely the best location!! We already have over 200 boats registered with a great combination of racers & cruisers.
Sailing under a full moon in the Gulf of Mexico. We always hope for a perfect ENE to blow us from Galveston to Port Aransas, TX. If you have ever thought about doing an offshore this is definitely the one to choose.
harvestmoonregatta.com


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm already in. See you at the finish.


----------



## red.sky (Jun 26, 2012)

210 boats entered
191 boats started
27 in Racing Fleet
15 in Multihull
30 in Cruising Poleless Spinnaker 
119 in Cruising without Spinnaker
188 Finished

A number of Cruisers had to withdraw after getting overpowered by the Northern (20-30kts) that hit about 15 hours into the race.


----------



## red.sky (Jun 26, 2012)

race results posted: http://www.regattanetwork.com/clubm...gatta_id=5719&show_manufacturer=1&show_crew=1


----------



## 2belize&back (Oct 23, 2012)

hey red.sky~ a good friend of mine,charles,whom i met in kemah at the boat launch/storage yard,races every year in that one.he helped me alot getting my 22' ready 4 cruising.maybe u know doug from sea lake? i bought my boat from him,just over a year ago. p.s. i have 2 say that i liked texas icw the best of gulf icw. also did port aransas 2 matagorda ship channel.had 8' swells when comming in thru the jetties.! yee-haa


----------

